# Hyundai Fake Interview Call Letter



## RBX (Jun 20, 2013)

I received an e-mail from hr@hyundaimotorsindia dot co dot in with following contents -


```
HYUNDAI MOTORS INDIA LIMITED
Head Office: Hyundai Motors
I ndia Limited, A 30, Mohan Industrial Estate
New Delhi, DL 110044
Email: [ Hr@hyundaimotorsindia dot co dot in ]
Tel: +919599943395 (10:00 AM TO 5:30 PM) DATE: 15/06/2013
REF: "HYUNDAI MOTORS" DIRECT RECRUITMENTS OFFER.
It is our good pleasure to inform you that your Resume has been selected from [Naukri dot com Logo] for our
new plant. The Company selected 62 candidates list for Senior Engineer, IT, Administration, Production, marketing and
general service Departments, as well as Company offered you to join as an Executive/Manager post in respective
department. You are selected according to your resume in which Project you have worked on according to that you
have been selected in Company. The Hyundai Company is the leading Manufacturing Car Company in India; The Company
is recruiting the candidates for our new plant in Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad and Mumbai.
Your Interview Process will be held at Company Head office: A 30, Mohan
Industrial Estate , New Delhi, DL 110044 – 23rd of June 2013.
You will be pleased to know that Company Hr team has advise you in the selection panel that your Application can
be progress to final stage. You will come to Company office in Delhi. Your offer letter with double Air Tickets (plus
return tickets) will be sent to you by courier before date of interview.
The Company can be offering you as salary with benefits for this post 50,000/- to 4, 00,000/- P.M. + (HRA + D.A +
Conveyance and other Company benefits. The designation and Job Location will be fixed by Company HRD at time of
final process. You have to come with photo-copies of all required documents.
REQUIRED DOCUMENTS BY THE COMPANY HRD.
1. Photo-copies of Qualification Documents.
2. Photo-copies of Experience Certificates (If any)
3. Two Passport Size Photograph
You are to make a REFUNDABLE cash security deposit of Rs.16, 990/-(Sixteen Thousand Nine Hundred and Ninety Rupees) as an initial amount in favour of our company HRD accountant name in charge of collecting payment. This payment covers Registration, Interview, insurance, Processing & Maintenance charges. The refundable interview security deposit of Rs. 16,990/- should by paid through any STATE BANK OF INDIA (SBI) Branch closer to you to our company HRD accounting officer in charge of receiving payment of security deposit from selected candidates. HRD Accountant SBI Account information will be provided to you via Email or Text Message.
REASONS FOR INTERVIEW SECURITY DEPOSIT: This is a measure we have taken to check bogus applications from unserious candidate who applies for job and we send them offer letter and air ticket and also make the above mentioned arrangements in other to give them a comfortable interview and they fail to appear for interview which causes a huge loss to the company and the interview becomes shabby and hence we fail to recruit the needed manpower but with your security deposit we will be assured that our expenses will not be wasted.
Please do comply with us as your refundable security deposit will be returned to you in cash immediately after the interview is over at the very premises of the interview.
NB: You are advised to reconfirm your mailing address and phone number in your reply, also reply to Email to collect account details to make deposit.
This Company will be responsible for all other expenditure to you at the time of face-to-face meeting with you in the Company. The Job profile, salary offer, and date -time of interview will be mentioned in your offer letter. Candidates should be open to Projects/Training assignment at Hyundai motors for 1-6 months
IMPORTANT NOTICE:
Last date for security deposit is 22ND JUNE 2013. The earlier the Deposit is made the earlier your position will be secured by the Hyundai Company HRD - direct recruitment manager.
Regards,
Mr. Kanji Lee Hiragana
Chief HR Manager
Office Tel: +919599943395
Email: [Hr@hyundaimotorsindia dot co dot in]
Hyundai HRD -direct recruitment office
HYUNDAI MOTORS INDIA LIMITED(HMIL)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

I need comments on how valid this seems.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 20, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I received an e-mail from hr@hyundaimotorsindia dot co dot in with following contents -
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




200% FAKE
I did not read the entire mail, just checked the bolded email id, and the deposit thing got my attention at first glance.
That domain doesnot exist, and this kind of non -* refundable security deposit *fraud is very old and common. Dont ever pay before you join any company.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2013)

> You are selected according to your resume in which Project you have worked on according to that you
> have been selected in Company


Fake is the fake company letter fake according to the fake email


----------



## Flash (Jun 20, 2013)

> Last date for security deposit is 22ND JUNE 2013. *The earlier the Deposit is made the earlier your position will be secured by the Hyundai Company HRD *- direct recruitment manager.


Are they selling jobs or what? 

BTW, you're not the only one..
Online Indian consumer forum and complaint registration


----------



## Gollum (Jun 20, 2013)

no company asks for money to join them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> ```
> You are to make a [B]REFUNDABLE [/B]cash security deposit of [B]Rs.16, 990/-(Sixteen Thousand Nine Hundred and Ninety Rupees)[/B] as an initial amount in favour of our company HRD accountant name in charge of collecting payment.
> ```


why 10 rupess less?

I had received this type of fake emails from various companies (Wipro,LG etc)..these goons don't have any mode of income sends these type of emails...some of the frustrated recipients reply back with lots of abusive/bad words (gaali)


----------



## ratul (Jun 20, 2013)

i received a very syntactically similar mail from HCL about two weeks back, although the email-id was from gmail, so it wasn't very hard to guess the originality of the message.. (a snapshot of the message is in spoiler, see the HCL logo in it, they even can't make that look original.. )
All of the job aspirants, please do not fall for any company who's asking you for money for interview, they're just scams, nothing else...


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dJwnU6x.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> i received a very syntactically similar mail from HCL about two weeks back, *although the email-id was from gmail, *so it wasn't very hard to guess the originality of the message.. (a snapshot of the message is in spoiler, see the HCL logo in it, they even can't make that look original.. )



a program made for sending emails can spoof emails from any source...the recipient won't be able to notice it.
I used one earlier for testing purpose while developement in ASP.NET (using webmail client of MS) I sent one email as 

```
billgates@microsoft.com to me@gmail.com
```
 & it was successfully sent


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol at that dudes name

Mr. Kanji Lee Hiragana


----------



## ratul (Jun 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> a program made for sending emails can spoof emails from any source...the recipient won't be able to notice it.
> I used one earlier for testing purpose while developement in ASP.NET (using webmail client of MS) I sent one email as
> 
> ```
> ...



even i tried a program like that some years back, sending as ******@facebook.com to me@gmail.com, though it was successful, but it went to Spam folder rather than Inbox, didn't worked as expected.. 



6Diablo9 said:


> Lol at that dudes name
> 
> Mr. Kanji Lee Hiragana



even i lol'd hard at that name..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> even i tried a program like that some years back, sending as ******@facebook.com to me@gmail.com, though it was successful, but it went to Spam folder rather than Inbox, didn't worked as expected..
> 
> 
> 
> even i lol'd hard at that name..



you should be proud of your spam filtering software buddy.


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> you should be proud of your spam filtering software buddy.



i am thankful to gmail for this good security , though it freaks out the hacker (ethical ) inside me, as this makes it harder to send someone a genuine looking phishing mail...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

You know it's fake when the name of the "recruiter" utilizes two of the three most common Japanese scripts in his name 

Apart from the various other obvious mistakes mentioned.

And the biggest question is, do you even have an account in naukri.com?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2013)

16.9K refundable deposit? No company require that high amount of money to be deposited.


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 16.9K refundable deposit? No company *require that high amount of money *to be deposited.


Sarcasm?


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 25, 2013)

I also got a fake interview call letter from maruti-suzuki


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 25, 2013)

Grammar speaks everything about credibility


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2013)

> Last date for security deposit is 22ND JUNE 2013.* The earlier the Deposit is made the earlier your position will be secured *by the Hyundai Company HRD - direct recruitment manager.


lolz.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess Kanji Lee Katakana would have been too obvious.


----------

